# Cloud Server (Root)



## Alice (30. November 2017)

Hallo. 

Ich möchte mir (noch einmal) einen 1&1 Cloud-Server (Root) anschaffen. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mich dabei etwas Unterstützen.

Was brauche ich?
- PHP 5 / 7 (eher 7)
- MqSQL
- Inkscape

Jetzt soll ich zwischen den folgenen System wählen.

- CentOS 6 (32Bit/64Bit)
- CentOS 7 (64Bit)
- Debian 7 (32Bit/64Bit)
- Debian 8 (32Bit/64Bit)
- Ubuntu 14.04 (64Bit)
- Ubuntu 16.04 (32Bit/64Bit)

EDIT: Ich kann auch Windows 2008/2012/2016 (64Bit) auswählen.


*Frage: Welches muss (sollte) ich auswählen?
*
PS: Ich weiss was für ein Risiko ich eingehe, aber ich komme einfach nicht weiter. Es gibt keinen Hoster, der mir ein dummes Freeware Tool (Inkscape) installieren möchte. Nicht einmal für extra Geld.


----------



## zerix (16. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

meinst du dieses Inkscape?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inkscape


Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Sp1r1t (30. Dezember 2017)

Hi,

deine Server Ausstattung solltest du nachdem wählen was du mit diesem Server machen willst.

Für einen einfachen Webserver würde ich eine empfehlen:
- Linux Distribution (nach Geschmack)
- Apache oder Nginx
- MariaDB oder MySQL
- PHP 7

Natürlich kannst du auch einen Windows-Server mit IIS und PHP nutzen.
Aber wie gesagt, Betriebssystem musst du nach deinem Kenntnistand und deinem Belieben wählen.
Es bringt nichts wenn du ein Linux-Betriebssystem nutzt aber keine Ahnung davon hast, denn dann geht der Schuss ehr nach hinten los.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Sp1r1t


----------

